# HQ MTB video from Attitash



## WoodCore (Aug 24, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/1273163

Enjoy!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you in the video?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks totally sick...Pretty sure I would kill myself if I did that.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2008)

Sick video and rad footage. Those guys in the vid have *way *more talent than I will _ever _have and the fork footage was sweet. My only complaint however, is that most of the footage seemed to be sped up a little bit. Like with skiing footage, MTB footage looks a lot slower on video than it "feels" when riding, but I would like to see this at a regular rate. Those guys' riding talent should speak for itself without any slick editing.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2008)

Cool video, looks like fun fun trails there.   Is it just me or is the guy on the red bike riding a HT?


----------



## severine (Aug 24, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks totally sick...Pretty sure I would kill myself if I did that.


No kidding!  

Still, cool to watch.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Are you in the video?



Negative on that!!! I'm way to old at this point in my life to be one of those "man/boys" depicted in the video.Regardless, I'm jealous!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2008)

On a side note:

The gentleman (Tom Guilmette) who filmed the MTB video linked above from attitash has posted some other amazing HD quality movies on Vimeo.com.....

http://vimeo.com/letus/videos/sort:date 

Of these movies, this one explains alot....

http://vimeo.com/1159080

Hopefully you have the technology to view these movies as they were meant to be viewed.


----------



## JD (Aug 28, 2008)

He was on a Banshee Morphine I think.  Looks like the rental bikes are Sinister R9s (sweet), but in gerneral, I really don't dig the DH thing.  I love descending, but I love the climbing too.  Same as skiing.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 1, 2008)

A few of my friends are in that movie. It was meant as a quick promo for Attitash, rental bikes are not R9's. It's too bad that they over did it on the sped-up footage but it is still pretty good overall. Fun trails.


----------



## JD (Sep 1, 2008)

My bad.  Thought I saw an R9's integrated fork bumpers in a rack of rentals.  What are the rental bikes?


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 1, 2008)

They have Ironhorse bikes, I can't recall the name but I think it was the Kumicho or something along those lines... unless something has changed since I was last there which is entirely possible.


----------

